# Photoshop + plugin filters



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have recently been trying out some experiments with plug in filters with varying degrees of success - Like all things, practice & experience improves the results. :









Wells Cathdral, Somerset



















Stourhead Gardens, Wiltshire









Stourhead









Stourhead









Bombs away...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

they the topaz and/or redfield ones you were playing with for the car pics in other thread?
like the Stourhead Gardens one best :grin: reminds me of a painter's work - should know their name but on hols and forgetting stuff :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

All, except the last one are done with Topaz clean.

The Topaz Clean is supposed to be a refining filter to clean up an image, but if you grossly mis-use it, you get some wierd results (Like those above). It works on contrast edges in the image. If there are no real contrasty edges, adding a tiny amount of noise to the original image is enough for the filter to get to work on.


Yeah...Have a great holiday...


----------

